# Blue Mountain/Camelback?



## Guest

Hey guys,

It's been a good year or 2 since I've last snowboarded, and sick of renting, I bought my own gear and want to hit the slopes. However, I'm worried about the ice since I'm only an beginner/intermediate. I was thinking of driving up to Blue Mountain or Camelback tonight, has it been really icy on these mountains at night lately?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Arizona or Collingwood?


----------



## Guest

Whoa, sorry, Pennsylvania actually haha. I forgot to mention that Bear Creek is also in the consideration. I know the east coast is notorious for it's ice, just want to make sure it's not TOO bad before I make the drive (as it rained here earlier this week)


----------



## rgrwilco

okay heres the deal.

bear creek and cambelback will have snow conditions that are at least 20 times better than blues. blues conditions always suck. their grooming and snowmaking quality is subpar. from experience, camelback will have better snow than both, as they are less likely to be hit by freeze/thaw cycles since they are higher in elevation and further north.

i love bear creek, but its small. camelback is twice as big than bear. i avoid blue like the plague. used to frequent that place all the time until i saw the light.


----------



## bholloway

Stick with Camelback or Blue Mountain. Blue mountain is fine as long as you go right after they've had fresh snow. I went two days after it snowed and it was fine. I was just at bear creek on Wednesday and the conditions were pretty terrible. There was one section of a beginner trail that was literally sheet ice. I could see it from the lift and it looked like an ice skating pond. It's also small and really crowded because its a resort. I havent been to camelback but I heard its pretty good. In general all of them will be icy, so if you can go right after its snowed for the best conditions.


----------



## Guest

i was at camelback tonight, the trails were a bit choppy, some ice but it wasnt horrible. the terrain park isnt too great there IMO, rails are kinda beat up and old but the trails were good, i couldnt complain about that


----------



## svwannabe

I see a lot of blue haters on here but i love the place. Go up there basically every sunday for their $25 4-10 pass and you cant beat it. Last time i was at blue only 2 trails were really icey, the rest of the mountain was great. Bear Creek is a nice place but the mountain is so small and ever since they built their mega lodge the price is not worth it. Side note there are a lot more good looking chicks at bear then blue.


----------



## neednsnow

To OP.

One little hint for begininers. When the center of the trail is icy, often the flanks of the trail have all the snow that has been skied off the center. So, if you are comfortable with turns that are a little tighter, you can often survive on the snow/corn along the sides of the runs.

I've heard better things about Camelback than blue, but I hate them both. I don't think it'll matter much to you.....they are bigger than Bear, so scrap Bear.


----------



## Guest

neednsnow said:


> To OP.
> 
> One little hint for begininers. When the center of the trail is icy, often the flanks of the trail have all the snow that has been skied off the center. So, if you are comfortable with turns that are a little tighter, you can often survive on the snow/corn along the sides of the runs.
> 
> I've heard better things about Camelback than blue, but I hate them both. I don't think it'll matter much to you.....they are bigger than Bear, so scrap Bear.


Yeah I agree that riding the side of the trail is a good technique. However, it can go bad very quickly. I was at big boulder last week riding a trail that was completely covered in Ice, so I was riding the edge, then out of nowhere this little kid on ski's comes flying into me, from the side?, idk how he managed to do it, his skis were on top of my board, so he was restricting me from turning. I ended up catching an edge and fell straight off the trail straight down a 35ft drop until my leg hit a tree and stopped me. I was sure I broke it, but I managed to stand and it seemed to be ok. Getting back up took me about 30min since the entire hill was ice. I ended up throwing my board up the hill until it got caught on a tree, then pulled my self up using the trees as an anchor. Def an interesting experience.


----------



## Guest

i disagree with the guy that says camelback is that much better than bmtn, ive been going to camelback for some years now and only recently started going to bmtn because of one thing i hated so much every single time i went to camelback, ice. camelback always has ices and im always afraid to board there. i love the blacks and double blacks but at camelblack they are ALWAYS icy its ridiculous. Recently, going to bmtn the dblacks were very fun and i thought the grooming was fine and better than camelback by far! camelback always has too much snow.
also the bmtn terrain parks were the best ive ever had, although i havent been to many in my life.


----------



## T.J.

its the poconos. everything is ice.


----------



## baldylox

BoardNbob said:


> Yeah I agree that riding the side of the trail is a good technique. However, it can go bad very quickly. I was at big boulder last week riding a trail that was completely covered in Ice, so I was riding the edge, then out of nowhere this little kid on ski's comes flying into me, from the side?, idk how he managed to do it, his skis were on top of my board, so he was restricting me from turning. I ended up catching an edge and fell straight off the trail straight down a 35ft drop until my leg hit a tree and stopped me. I was sure I broke it, but I managed to stand and it seemed to be ok. Getting back up took me about 30min since the entire hill was ice. I ended up throwing my board up the hill until it got caught on a tree, then pulled my self up using the trees as an anchor. Def an interesting experience.


I'm very sorry. I'm glad your OK.......BUT........BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh: That is truly epic! At least you can say you've done a cliff drop!


----------



## Guest

BoardNbob said:


> Yeah I agree that riding the side of the trail is a good technique. However, it can go bad very quickly. I was at big boulder last week riding a trail that was completely covered in Ice, so I was riding the edge, then out of nowhere this little kid on ski's comes flying into me, from the side?, idk how he managed to do it, his skis were on top of my board, so he was restricting me from turning. I ended up catching an edge and fell straight off the trail straight down a 35ft drop until my leg hit a tree and stopped me. I was sure I broke it, but I managed to stand and it seemed to be ok. Getting back up took me about 30min since the entire hill was ice. I ended up throwing my board up the hill until it got caught on a tree, then pulled my self up using the trees as an anchor. Def an interesting experience.


lol damn.

ive had a kid cut me off and ride over my board and get stuck. i almost bailed ontop of him, he must have been like 5-6. i just picked that bastard up and rode out like 20 feet out of ski school traffic then put him down. ski school instructer gave me a thumbs up as he passed us then saw him later in the day and he told me that quick thinking saved that kid and it looked hilarious.


----------



## Julian443

I have only been to Blue while up at school. I cant complain, ice here and there on given days, but over all very impressed, lift lines come and go, great park features and many parks for all levels, no more half pipe  other than that a great set of trails for all levels, I will not hate on other mtns for the sake ive only been to others in the MD. area, Wisp, Roundtop, Liberty and Whitetail. I would say Blue for the win, just check the conditions daily. There's an app for the iPhone called Ski Report and it has daily updates and allows for personal input on that day so that helps for those with an iPhone/iTouch. My $0.02


----------



## bholloway

I was at blue yesterday and it was pretty good. It was a little slushy because of the rain on sunday but it was pretty empty, especially considering that it was MLK day. I know people don't like Blue, but so far I've had nothing but good experiences there.


----------



## laviers13

ehh ive been to both pretty frequently, and i actually think they are both pretty good. blue mountain definitely has some ice issues and camelback doesnt but if you ride park the pass for the parks is annoying to get and cuts a good half hour of riding out. blue mtn parks are pretty nice though. both are extremely good just check the conditions before making your decision.


----------



## Guest

rgrwilco said:


> i avoid blue like the plague.


word.

blue is horrible.. long lift lines, tons of people, small trails

ive never been to camelback but in my opinion anything is better than blue


----------



## Guest

camelbacks park is horrible. if mountains have terrain parks i feel they need to have a bigger focus on progressive terrain and safety. At camelback there really is no progressive terrain at all there's a progression park on one side of the mountain with just 2 box rails and then if you want more you gotta jump up to the terrain park where there is nothign but narrow and skinny rails and some crazy things like wall rides and trash cans etc. I feel that some of these mountains having terrain parks just to say they have one is more of a burden than it is a feature. Look at Mountain Creek and boulder for example, they have park features for EVERYONE whether they're just getting started with ride on box rails all the way up to huge terrain like 22' quarterpipes and wooden features and there's stuff in between to progress yourself up to those features. At alot of these mountains there isnt much to get you ready for big stuff. Alot more of these mountains in the tri state area with terrain parks need to put a bigger focus on them. thats just my .02


----------



## rgrwilco

rufus819 said:


> camelbacks park is horrible. if mountains have terrain parks i feel they need to have a bigger focus on progressive terrain and safety. At camelback there really is no progressive terrain at all there's a progression park on one side of the mountain with just 2 box rails and then if you want more you gotta jump up to the terrain park where there is nothign but narrow and skinny rails and some crazy things like wall rides and trash cans etc. I feel that some of these mountains having terrain parks just to say they have one is more of a burden than it is a feature. Look at Mountain Creek and boulder for example, they have park features for EVERYONE whether they're just getting started with ride on box rails all the way up to huge terrain like 22' quarterpipes and wooden features and there's stuff in between to progress yourself up to those features. At alot of these mountains there isnt much to get you ready for big stuff. Alot more of these mountains in the tri state area with terrain parks need to put a bigger focus on them. thats just my .02


Last season camelback got a new park manager, and they are definitely better than blues parks now. I agree they were awful in the past, but now with a new cutter, new jibs, and new crew it's tenfold better


----------



## Guest

you think so? i feel in the past their jibs were better they had alot more for people of all levels they used to have alot of ride on box rails, the ones they have now are skinny and hard to jump on, their park just seems neglected and harder to jump on than other parks. Its good they joined on with the Smartstyle program but they need to make more progressive features, also makes people want to go back to camelback as well, for terrain park i'm sticking to Creek if im gonna stay local. Best terrain park in the tri-state IMO is Boulder, i love creek but boulders park has alot more features to it and more creative too.


----------



## rgrwilco

I agree. Boulder, bear creek, and mountain creeks parks are light years ahead of both blue and camelbacks, just I feel blue is the worst around. I hate their grooming, their management, and neglect of facilities. It also took them till mid January to get their main park open despite a very cold start and other places being almost 100 percent


----------



## Guest

do they have good lifts at blue atleast? I went to plattekill and Belleayre the past 2 days, both are excellent mountains, but their facilities are wayyyyyyyyyy outdated plattekill only has a double and triple lift and takes forever to get up the mountain, Belleayre finally put in a Quad this past year from what people said, both are awesome mountains terrain parks were ok but when you have awesome trails, wooded areas and snow for 4-5 months of the year, i could care less about the terrain parks. I'm not trying to sound snobby about where i like to ride, but i've been riding for 12 years now and been almost everywhere thats good to ride in the US, and in the tri state area i'm pretty picky about where i go.


----------



## svwannabe

Yeah blue has a 6 person, i think a quad, then a couple 2 person shitters. Facilities are a little older but they have a fresh outdoor bar/grill which is nice then at the bottom lodge they have all these little huts outside which sell different shit. I love blue compared to all the other pa mountains i have been to, but im an all mountain guy and dont spend much time in the park


----------



## Guest

a 6 person? lol that just sounds like a recipe for disaster if you're going up with a bunch of rookies how big is the mountain is it like the size of camelback? a 6 person sounds so unneccessary for a mountain that isnt huge, kinda like the Cabrio at mountain creeks vernon peak it just takes more time with the lines and getting strapped up. I usually opt for the vernon triple if its open instead of taking the cabrio up but i usually go to south & bear peaks where its just 2 high speed quads. I've heard good things about elk mountain, anyone have an experience there?


----------



## svwannabe

Na its not that bad, i think its a high speed and moves pretty quick. I have never been to camelback but its looks about the same size.


----------



## Julian443

I have to say, the park crue at blue mountain does a pretty good job. Some of their parks take a lot of abuse and it seems as though they really take the time to get the parks up and running as best as possible. I wont turn this into a pissing contest on which parks are better, I have not been to Camelback so I wont flame, but I have been to a few others, and I do like Blue better than those. My $0.02


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

I've been to Blue every saturday this month except one, going this Saturday as well. In my opinion, there has been very little ice at all. One thing I will say it it does go from groomed pack to "powder" so it throws me off sometimes. But overall their snow isn't bad. Its obviously fake and you can tell it is but I have not experienced much ice there at all this season. ::knock on wood::


----------



## Guest

I have a season pass to blue and starting last week i plan to go 5 days a week. I love the mountain and before purchasing my pass i went to both blue and camelback and i liked blue mt 100 times more.


----------



## Guest

Ok first off bear creek is beyond terrible. I bought a day pass and was there for literally an hour before I got bored and left. The trails are all extremely short and offer no challenge at all. The terrain park is half decent. Its made for rich people who want to ski and have a nice lodge. 

Blue Mountain is by far the nicest place in the area. Best trails and the best terrain park and as for it always being icy, what place doesn't get icy once the sun goes down? I've been to a lot of places around here and Blue is by far the only one worth every penny.


----------



## rgrwilco

if you went to bear creek to ride anything but park, then you are a fool.

blue is the iciest around, and thats a fact. i know many passholders that hate the grooming at blue. it has to do with their snow/water mix and lack of educated groomers.


jfbb rarely has any ice. elk does not, sno mountain, nope. even bear creek has less ice then blue. i want blue to be good, their trails and lifts are great, but between the ski patrol issuing tickets for going to fast ON A BLACK DIAMOND, shotty grooming, and short season, i just cant drop the kind of money they ask for a pass, especially when a half hour further at jfbb i can get a pass for half of what blue offers, and ride powder in the glades, open bounds policy, and impeccable grooming and snowmaking. (being open november - may doesnt hurt either)


----------



## bholloway

Yea for a intermediate to advanced rider I would never go to Bear Creek, especially if you're into groomers. The trails are short and the lines are long. However the beginner lessons are good( they are partnered with burton learn to ride) and the park is pretty good.


----------



## neednsnow

Hmm, so I won't be able to ride the trees at Blue Mtn?


----------



## svwannabe

I have seen people ride in the trees at blue, whether or not you are allowed to im not sure.


----------



## rgrwilco

your not allowed, and patrollers will pull your pass at blue. at jfbb, they actually maintain the glades in the offseason, so theres no underbrush and whatnot.


----------



## svwannabe

Well that answers that, as for the patrollers i have not seen any this season anytime im up there.


----------



## Guest

I've been at bear alot over the last couple weeks, hasn't been icey. It is a small mountain but it def has some good progression to its parks. Small kinda big and then big. Runs would be much better if they were longer. Thats my only real complaint. Also the locals are cool/ nice.


----------

